# Optimum, Opti-Coat VS Lotus S4s Part 3



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Guys ,

Continued from part 2 , after three days of paint correction 35 hours , it was time to give this beauty some real gloss !

I decided that since this car gets used a lot I wanted the paint to stay scratch free for a long time product of choice !



















How do you define this product ? The manufacturer defines it as a clear coat with protective qualities.

Opti-Coat is not a nano particle, it is rather a pre-polymer that cross links and forms a continuous film on the surfaces it is applied to similar to a single component isocyanate that forms a clear coat finish. Opti-Coat also reacts with the substrate that it is applied to so it will not delaminate. Nano particles are sub micron particles that are created by controlled reactions or by breaking down larger particles. They do not react or form bonds. The application of Opti-Coat takes less than 10 minutes for a full size car, if it is done correctly. It applies just like Opti-Seal, however, if there is over application, you have to remove the excess within the first 10 minutes. Otherwise, once it cures, you have to buff off the excess. Most people apply this product to one panel at a time and check for any unevenness before moving to the next section. As far as the durability, it is similar to urethane clears. It will not wash away or break down, however, you can polish it over time ! The hardness starts at 6-7 but will increase over time to 9H as it is exposed to heat.

Opti-Coat is based on a resin pre-polymer that we manufacture and once it is applied, it cross links and reacts with urethane and other clear coat paints. Opti-Coat has better chemical resistance, scratch & mar resistance, and release properties than any automotive coating in use. This coating like a regular clear coat lasts indefinitely unless it is removed by polishing, sanding, or paint removers.

The coating will get to a hardness of 9H after it is fully cured.The solvents used in Opti-Coat are also used in hand lotions and other cosmetic products. The polymers, however, are very reactive and should be used with caution and that is one of the reasons we only offer it to professional detailers.

These are the results of two layers of Opti-Coat applied within less than a minute apart ! This stuff reacts instantly and it must be removed strait away if you want to apply three layers you must do so within ten minutes otherwise the product auto rejects itself :speechles

Final results please enjoy !

































































































































































































































































































And last but not least the wheels

Before










After










In conclusion Optimum, Opti-Coat is a great product it saved my Black Mercedes Benz Van from vandalism ( the area where they threw the glass on my bonnet was damaged but the surrounding areas not a scratch in sight came home and washed the pieces of glass off my bonnet just like that ,with a spray of water the pieces of glass just rolled off without causing damage to the paint !

Pity I didn't take any with my camera but just my Blackberry:wall:

Thanks for reading

Regards , Mario


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

WOW :doublesho

That is amazing.. it actually looks like its still wet, top job :thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks great! Opticoat is a killer coating, I will do my own car but I just have to find some spare time to do it.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb Work Mario , just superb and it shows WELL!!! :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Great googely moogely!! That thing is just glossed da fugg up!! Nice job Mario!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

looks stunning, and such a high glossy finish!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

That really is some finish, great work and a very interesting product


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ADW said:


> WOW :doublesho
> 
> That is amazing.. it actually looks like its still wet, top job :thumb:


Thanks ADW,

Yes, it does look wet and glossy unfortunately the photos show only half of what it looks in reality ! Which is one word to describe it, out of this world !

Regards, Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Porta said:


> Looks great! Opticoat is a killer coating, I will do my own car but I just have to find some spare time to do it.


Thanks Porta,

It is a killer Coating , now according to Optimum you can do a full size car in 10 minutes well it takes me more !

If you apply two layers like i did to windows , paint , plastic moldings 10 minutes is no were near enough more like an hour !

Regard, Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Superb Work Mario , just superb and it shows WELL!!! :thumb:


Thanks Rui,

The paint is so wet that you could dip yourself into it that's how glossy or beyond glossy this product will make any car look like especially Blacks !

Regards ,Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Great googely moogely!! That thing is just glossed da fugg up!! Nice job Mario!


Thanks Jesse,

Seeing is believing buddy, this product is sick man :thumb:
I was very skeptical at first but when I applied it to my own Carbon Black Merc Van the gloss blew me away and so did the beading !

Regards, Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> looks stunning, and such a high glossy finish!


Thanks Mat,

My Merc Carbon Black Van was the testing ground for this product and so far I am impressed with it .

I have done my Van, a brand new VW R36 in White and the Lotus !

People comment when they see my van they say is it new ?
I say no, it 's a 2004 model !:doublesho:speechles

Regards,Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

james b said:


> That really is some finish, great work and a very interesting product


Thanks James :thumb:

Yes, it is a very interesting product and once you use it you never go back using any other coating !

Regards , Mario


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

looks very stunning mario...i have used opticoat n been impressed with durability n gloss finish it gave me


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

blackjz said:


> looks very stunning mario...i have used opticoat n been impressed with durability n gloss finish it gave me


Thanks David :thumb:

How long has it lasted for you so far ? They say indefinite for new cars and five years for older cars !

Regards , Mario


----------



## alan_n (Apr 14, 2008)

hmmm any uk stockists?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

alan_n said:


> hmmm any uk stockists?


Not sure mate :thumb:

I am the dealer for the state of Victoria here in Melbourne, Australia , each state has got there own dealers where they are specialised in the application of Opti-Coat ! 
It needs to be applied in a controlled environment that is in a detailing studio or shop like mine where it needs 12 hours to cure before the client takes hold of there car !

Regards Mario


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

Superb result! What a finish! It really does the car justice :thumb:

Is this the same as the normal consumer version of the Opti-Coat? 
Like this one: http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=OPT-OPTISEAL-8

Or is it some professional restyled version?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Jim_S said:


> Superb result! What a finish! It really does the car justice :thumb:
> 
> Is this the same as the normal consumer version of the Opti-Coat?
> Like this one: http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=OPT-OPTISEAL-8
> ...


Thanks James_S,

This is not the same product as OPT-OPTISEAL which i also use !

It is a professional product therefore it needs to be applied by professional detailers ! I don't think it's a restyled version of the OPTISEAL it's a completely different product !

Opti-Coat is based on a resin pre-polymer that Optimum manufacture and once it is applied, it cross links and reacts with urethane and other clear coat paints. Opti-Coat has better chemical resistance, scratch & mar resistance, and release properties than any automotive coating in use. This coating like a regular clear coat lasts indefinitely unless it is removed by polishing, sanding, or paint removers.

Regards Mario


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

great product, great work and a great car...

i am actually going to get one of those Lotus Espirit's, i never thought i would sell my corrado but i will for one of those!


----------



## Bass-Evolution (Aug 13, 2009)

The race version near the yellow one is just mindblowing. Also your work.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Eurogloss said:


> Not sure mate :thumb:
> 
> I am the dealer for the state of Victoria here in Melbourne, Australia , each state has got there own dealers where they are specialised in the application of Opti-Coat !


Can I get my mate in Melbourne to pick some of this up for me, and post it over to me or bring it over next time he come over. How much is this stuff..

I may pop in and see you next time I'm in Melbourne, where abouts are you ..


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

big ben said:


> great product, great work and a great car...
> 
> i am actually going to get one of those Lotus Espirit's, i never thought i would sell my corrado but i will for one of those!


Thanks big ben,

You won't regret getting one of these Lotus Esprit's it goes like a rocket for a car of this age and technology :thumb:

It will blow away your Corrado and, you will do it in great comfort !

Merry Christmas and enjoy your new toy what colour are you getting ?

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Bass-Evolution said:


> The race version near the yellow one is just mindblowing. Also your work.


Thanks Bass-Evolution,

Yes , the race version near Yellow one also my work :thumb:

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

qstix said:


> Can I get my mate in Melbourne to pick some of this up for me, and post it over to me or bring it over next time he come over. How much is this stuff..
> 
> I may pop in and see you next time I'm in Melbourne, where abouts are you ..


You have to be a professional to be able to use this product as I stated in the beginning of this Thread !

Only pros will be able to use it and no one else because of the special training on how to apply it to car parts !

Unless you are a professional detailer you won't have access to this product !

I am the only authorised dealer here in Melbourne , Victoria and as such I will be the only one that can apply it to your car and issue you a warranty !

Regards Mario


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

What do you mean by even out any uneven sports? Do I apply to a panel, and buff it off after 10 minutes?


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

The yellow looks incredible!


----------



## scp-cheshire (May 7, 2011)

Any update on your van or customers cars? Have your tried the v2 as a side by side and if so how do they compare?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

WOW what a job on that lotus..
just amazing,not from this world!!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

dohc-vtec said:


> What do you mean by even out any uneven sports? Do I apply to a panel, and buff it off after 10 minutes?


Check photo , the left hand side has an uneven spot the Opticoat is drying rapidly so it needs to be removed strait away no waiting whatsoever !










The term is called flash !

Once it cures it's very hard to remove , without wet sanding or paint correction !

It will then need to be reapplied again :wall:

Mario


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

How long do you usually wait between time of application and when you remove it with a microfiber? I take it you just go panel by panel correct?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

dsms said:


> The yellow looks incredible!


Thanks Dave !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

dohc-vtec said:


> How long do you usually wait between time of application and when you remove it with a microfiber? I take it you just go panel by panel correct?


You apply small sections at a time ! If for instance you want to apply two coats like I do you need to apply first coat and remove strait away , then apply second coat and remove strait away ! if you let it flash for too long you will need to machine polish or wet sand that area and start all over again :wall:

With Opticoat ( OptiGuard ) there is no room for error !

That's why this product is for pros only !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scp-cheshire said:


> Any update on your van or customers cars? Have your tried the v2 as a side by side and if so how do they compare?


I will keep you updated on my van shortly with photos ! All I can say is that after one year it still beads and sheets water even after using TFR every time I wash it .

As you know TFR stripes everything that's on the paint but because Opticoat is a Clear Coat it will not delaminate nor will it be removed like other products out there ! This is only seven months on, by now if the coating was going to fail it would have failed in the first months .

The Gloss is still amazing and the depth of colour hasn't been lost with all those TRF washes !

What is the V2?

Mario


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

The way I understand it is the coating type products available from OPT are- Opti-Seal a polymer sealant (consumer), Opti-Coat version 2 an reactive polymer resin (professional)


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

TOGWT said:


> The way I understand it is the coating type products available from OPT are- Opti-Seal a polymer sealant (consumer), Opti-Coat version 2 an reactive polymer resin (professional)


*Yes, you are right , now Optimum have added another consumer friendly Opticoat which gives more working time unlike the professional version which dries extremely quick !

Mario*


----------



## scp-cheshire (May 7, 2011)

Eurogloss said:


> I will keep you updated on my van shortly with photos ! All I can say is that after seven months it still beads and sheets water even after using TFR every time I wash it .
> 
> As you know TFR stripes everything that's on the paint but because Opticoat is a Clear Coat it will not delaminate nor will it be removed like other products out there ! This is only seven months on, by now if the coating was going to fail it would have failed in the first months .
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, could you give rough miles as well please.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scp-cheshire said:


> Thanks for that, could you give rough miles as well please.


I'll try , but it will be in Km not Miles !
We don't use Miles in Australia since the 60's !


----------



## hottrod (Apr 27, 2010)

Awesome, how's the longevity of the products?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

So far it's been on my Carbon Black Mercedes Benz Van for a year and it still beads and sheets water like the the first day ! It is not washed with a mild car wash shampoo on the contrary it's washed with a TFR ( Traffic Film Remover ) which a normal paint sealant or wax would not stand due to it's harsh cleaning properties !



The Gloss is still very deep and wet after one year !

This just shows you of it's ability to withstand chemical resistance to harsh products used to wash my van .

Mario


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Stunning, amazing results on a awsome car. :argie:


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Raising the bar on "Colour, Depth and Clarity" well done...


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

uzi-blue said:


> Stunning, amazing results on a awsome car. :argie:


Thanks mate :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

TOGWT said:


> Raising the bar on "Colour, Depth and Clarity" well done...


*Thanks John ,

The colour actually looks deeper and more vibrant in real life !
The photos only tell half of the story .

Mario*


----------

